

Ask HN: Potential employer is asking about 'education', I'm a college drop-out - pedalpete

I thought this was a bit strange, but I've applied for a position with a large and amazing software company. I don't normally put anything on my resume for education, as I dropped out of University after two years, and I don't think anybody has ever asked. My work experience has always spoken for itself.&#60;p&#62;Any suggestions on how to handle this? I'm thinking about adding a section that says I've been continuously learning through my work experiences and other opportunities.&#60;p&#62;what has worked for you in the past? or what would you think would work?
======
patio11
I'd leave it off the resume rather than putting anything on the resume which
will be read as "Education: Why I Don't Have A Degree". If someone asks about
it in person, "I left $UNIVERSITY to pursue other opportunities." and then
steer the conversation back into happy territory.

If someone won't hire you for lack of a sheepskin, their loss; plenty of
companies have no such aversion in the current environment.

------
__ingrid__
I am in the same boat as you (dropped out after 2 years, then started working
full time). I prefer to leave it off my resume because I like to address it
myself in conversation (also I know who cares based on who asks), but honestly
either way works. So long as your resume is not barren I do not think it is
that big of a problem to leave it off.

As far as responding to their question, just be confident and direct. "I left
university because of X, and I do not plan to complete my degree at the
time/until I do Y/whatever". The reason you give will be a lot better than the
possible reasons they might think up, so do not worry about it. There are many
legit reasons for dropping out, including that it just was not for you, all
they want to know is that you did not drop out because a personal flaw that
may make you a bad employee. If you dodge the question, give a fishy response,
or make too many excuses, it may seem like you have something to hide, and
they will start speculating.

One last thing, do not put too much weight on this question. While I
personally do not want to work for a company that has a strong degree bias
either way (I left my last company, which I otherwise loved, on a sad note
because of this), I do not think that this is that a definitive indicator that
a company looks down on people without degrees. I have found that sometimes
either someone who is not that technical and who's opinion is not that
important (HR person or recruiter) is asking because they do not know better
and are just compiling information for a higher up who did not specifically
ask about your education, or sometimes an interviewer will ask it because they
want to know how you will respond (whether you will be silly and apologize, or
be confident in your skills, what's your view on education, etc). It is one of
those questions where you can just say "No, I did not graduate" and it is not
a big deal and you move on, or you can start to sweat, give a long winded
excuse, and make your interviewer worry. If they do have a degree bias and do
not hire your for that reason, well, then you dodged a bullet.

------
Wajeez
I've been around long enough to tell you that when an employer is judging you
based on your education, this company is so boring, most probably run by
academic heads who will bore you to death.

Run, run for your life, Steve Jobs and Bill Gates, among many, are also drop
outs.

~~~
pedalpete
That's the crazy part. The founders are both drop-outs too!

~~~
eshvk
So I am confused here: Are you being asked in an application form to list your
education? or Is this during an interview call/email?

If it is the former, I wouldn't think too much about it. People probably use
standard forms for these purposes. If it is the latter, just tell him that you
did school for some years and decided your time could be better spent outside
school.

~~~
pedalpete
after the recruiter saw my resume, they asked about my education, I was just a
bit surprised. I updated my resume to show that I dropped out, but also that
I'm a continuous learner. Hopefully that works.

Thanks for your help.

~~~
eshvk
It is a standard recruiter question. Don't worry too much about it. I am not
sure there is a company wide policy to ask these questions or not.

P.S: For future reference, the best thing to do in this case it to mention as
part of educational experience maybe the relevant courses you have taken and
the amount of time spent at school. (If you need mention it at all).

------
gregpilling
"Some College" is what my sociologist wife calls my non-complete university
education. As an employer myself I care more about what you can do for me than
what institution you did or did not go to, and what studies you did or did not
complete. However, do recognize that education is an easy data point to fixate
on if you are a recruiter.

THe things I am trying to hire for are not offerred as a university degree
anyway. Maybe this is not true of where you are applying, maybe it is true.
ALways tell the truth and don't be afraid of the choices you made. Own them if
possible.

------
brudgers
If you are going to add "Education,"

Just be honest.

List your high school.

List the number of hours completed and the university.

Some people will make an issue of it.

Some won't.

Good luck.

